# '92 ranger poor man's special



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

my plain jane '92 ranger. 
89k original miles. a mighty 2.3l w/ a 5-speed. 
it does have a/c. of course i usually have to turn it off going up steep hills and stuff 
ultra simple to work on.you could do an entire system in a few hrs. if you had your stuff together. i've got a 1yr old son so,of course i don't. this is my work truck, so nothing i care about can go in here.











my head unit's a blaupunkt cd70 hamburg
by far the nicest thing going in here. i got it on sale from crutchfield a few years ago for the wife. she likes how they look. i think i paid @ 150 bucks for it. came w free 6.5 coaxis. i like it ok. tha eq is pretty flexable for a 3 band. only a sub crossover. don't need it anyway.












who has some crankin' cables?

leftover wiring all the way











my free Blau 6.5s in the doors. driven by a mtx 250x.








my birth day is 7/11 by chance. how bout that. all speaker wire is white AR home leftovers.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

for hump an orion cobalt co10 4ohm ten
$30 at local pawn shop w/ .6ft box. dusty, but in very good shape. i cut a notch in the top of the box for fit and repainted it.

















powered by a jbl bp150.1
i think i paid $35 for this one










mtx 250x
got it off ebay years ago for $60 iirc. i got a small rockford dsm i'm going to replace it with, when i get a chance.




that's @ $250 so far.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

all thats visable












my wire pile.
a rockford punch 40x2 dsm is gonna replace the mtx asap. i plan to make everything more presentable then.













another shot of the mighty blau's


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

I dare you to play Guitar Hero with that guy and NOT let him win!!!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

curses!!


i swapped out the mtx250x for my punch 40x2. i've used the mtx several times in several diff. cars, and i'm just kinda tired of it. 
the board i had my amps mounted to was a piece of 3/4ply painted w/ fleckstone. same as my box. i swapped it out for a thinner piece of birch that i stained. i also cleaned up(hid) most of my wire nest.

simple right? of course not.

i rocked for about a week then... nothing...
i snapped the cheapass turn on lead tang off the circuit board.

i had a punch 60dsm when they came out, liked it ok, so i figured the 40x2 would do me fine.
well once i started working w/ it i was reminded why i didn't keep the 60 too long.

a) why have a slide on conn. for turn on when you have the power and ground terminals rt. next to it w screw down terminals

b) it'll only take like a 10ga. wire w/o having to thin it down a few strands

c) to adjust gains you need a small flat head screwdriver

you need two diff. allen wrenches, one butt connector, and a tiny screwdriver just to wire it up.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

stand back!!!!

raw power son!










i'm in luck the tang just pulled out of the board. took me longer to take off the bottum plate, than to fix it.

too bad i put the mtx back in. maybe i'll keep it in. it does have a con. variable xover. i'm sick of chips.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

rockford back in!












next project: port and refinish box, maybe matching rca's


that's 155 watts playa!

that's 40x 2 and 75x 1. 
100hz high pass 
low pass @ 80hz/-12db
head unit eq set flat. i did nudge the high side punch eq up a little.


$150 headunit and front stage
$80 used amps
$40 substage
$10 rca's
----------
$280 bucks and maybe an afternoons worth of work.


----------



## TimesCaptured (Jan 6, 2011)

That i sone scary looking dude.


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey- where did you get a picture of my uncle?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I am really shocked that guy doesn't have a ninja sword...


----------



## TimesCaptured (Jan 6, 2011)

This guy is what I call a Ninja Hillbilly. He is the highest form and there aren't many to reach this level.


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Ah, a vehicle and a system budget that I can more closely relate to as a student. Your dollar looks to go the farthest of any other system builder on here. 

Good job!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks man. I do try to make a dolla' holla. Esp. With a work truck. It's so small you can get fairly loud easily. 

Like most, I don't have quite enough volume rt. Now.
Maybe I'll swap the jbl for the mtx. Iirc that's an extra 100 wattsish.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

put in the 250x, dusted my box w/ satin black and put in the t5000


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Uber budget build, me likes! 

I am doing one too, but went over 700 smacks....but considering how I usually roll, lol! 

Love the comments on the hillbilly ninja! Made my night!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

according to winisd my cobalt is actually a little more efficient given my application.
the mtx has a little more xmax and goes a shade lower. my q's about the same. it's up in the .9's out of car.
iirc i paid @ $35 for the mtx at a local shop

















sag?

































i've pretty much reached the limits of my coaxis'. they may be my next project.
mounting depth is small. iirc less than 2.5 in. i may gain another .5 in w/ a spacer
maybe some aura ns6's and cheap tweets high in the door.


who's got some walmart ribbons?


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

nice...i like budget setups as well. i built a free box for an Earthquake 12" sub that cost $25 off ebay, i've had the power cable for years and snagged a Clarion APX1300 mono amp and a Jensen LXA400 4 channel for $50 that came with 2 pioneer 12s and a lightning audio 12 that i've since blown. add in $85 for a brand new pioneer DEH-2200UB head unit and a set of Phoenix Gold RSd60 6" components for $60, and i'm sportin a fairly decent setup.


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Way to go on your system. The head unit is different.

Good luck with it and any changes you make.

George


----------



## Bower (Nov 19, 2010)

Sweet cheap-o system. Love it!

I used to have that same JBL BP150.1 amp way back in HS. Worked awesome - pushed a 15" RF in my CRX's hatch area.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

pulled my blaupunkt hamburg









swapped for a rockford rfx-8140










nothing wrong w/ the blau, i already miss the more modern eq it has.

funny how things change. i hated how the rockfords looked when they came out. too plain. now i love it. really blends in.

but the rockford's fun. it has some unusual features 
8v rca or 6pin balanced outs. and a signal processor loop
3 different turn on leads


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

i needs a twim wing


----------



## memphiskane (Mar 9, 2011)

Man you really know how to strech a couple dollars. Love the way you did it.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Careful with that gun, dont want it to go off while pointing it towards your crotch area.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

No comment on that pic of Bubba the Assassin lol....I worked on my bro in law's '93 (next body style after yours but same 2.3) and used a budget Pioneer HU, aftermarket 5x7s (or whatever the factory size was) and a Memphis sub amp to push a Memphis MClass 8" sealed sub (after him blowing a RF 8")...

Those little trucks do get loud off of very little....

Keep up the thrifty install!

Jeremy


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

scored these on the ebays
Clarion SRR1686 BNIB listed as 5.25's.

the noble hillbilly ronin ponders... are these to nice for the truck?

Clarion U.S.A. | SRR1686


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Those clarions are a nice upgrade


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

It looks like they kick in at 150hz. Install those puppies and let us know what you think.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

the free blau's they replace.
had to take the rubber boots off and they just fit.



























also put my blaupunkt head unit back in.
i missed the variable eq too much.
seriously thinking about putting one of my 4channels in here.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

it grounds it to the frame...

more old schoolish wire. 8ga mtx
swapped over to a 4channel and 2way xover. 

simpler is betterer

i'm liking the clarion's so far. i've got them cut a DB or two around 14khz


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

stills said:


>


Knew this build wouldnt last long without some more expensive components finding its way in. What did you add and what was the additional cost?

Doing a system for my bro in law

kenwood deck the blowout one 
vibe lite box 4 channel
single new type r 8" sealed
Mb quart premiums up front

-$400

(he listens to jazz mostly and is a drummer so the mbs fit nice.)


----------



## farfromovin (Mar 30, 2011)

Yup, there go some more expensive components. Slowly but surely LOL!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

that's @ $150 for the Blaupunkt Hamburg new maybe 7 or 8 yrs ago.
the eq was so good i had to put it back in, don't get me wrong i liked the rockford a lot. it's just hard to beat the flexibility of the more modern head

i bought the coustic xm-1e new @ ten yrs ago. what are they like $75?
my back up xover for years.

the PPI A404 i got in a trade for an EQ, that i got in a trade for an amp so...i'd say i've only got about 30-50 bucks in it.
had to mount it upside down for access to the gains.

the clarion's were @$30shipped new on fleabay
softdome and a woven kevlar cone. easy to bi-amp if i ever want.

the mtx 10'' was $35 locally.

all wire was scrap except for a new rca for wallmarket ($8iirc)


i guess i'm still under @ 400 bucks, so i'm happy. 

i've finally cleaned up my wiring, so i'm content for a week or so.

time to tune!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

would you ever sell that punch 40?


----------



## SirLaughsALot (May 18, 2011)

Two words for you sir! Thrifty Allaboom!

I'm sure you're friends will be impressed with the sound quality of that truck at under $400, thats pretty good.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice install for the price. I recently sold my old XM-3e on fleabay for 35 bucks.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the kind words y'all.

after doing complicated installs on my cars over the years, this has actually been fun. everything simple. by staying small it's a lot easier to diagnose most problems.
hell i can pull everything in a matter of mins.

reminds me a lot of high school days. (except the truck was a s-10). iirc the crankin' cable was from back then.


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

i love your theme. i am doing the same thing in my 94 dodge. it is almost all equipment that i have at my disposal. most of the equipment is at least ten years old running off of a 4-channel. great work and i can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

sold the ppi.
found a clean sony xm-3021 for $5.
paired it w/ my old jbl bp150.1


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The Sony is the Japan made right? How does it sound, better or the same as the PPI? Is the JBL pushing the Alpine 8" woofer?


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

i haven't had a chance to listen to it much yet. so far it's pretty good. yeah it's jap made.

























subs a mtx t5000 10''. 
my 8'' project is in my impala, maybe your thinking about it.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Man am jealous, you have some nice amps and a beautiful sub. Love the subs that were made in USA.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, gotta love the old school amps requiring external x-overs! I want to do a complete system using a single old school 2ch amp in tri-mode operation...that would be pretty cool, although not the most efficient, but it could impress those guys with the "1000 watt" Boss amps by using an Orion 225 HCCA or Phoenix Gold MPS-2240 "50 watt" amp for a complete system...

---


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Also, those Made in Japan Sony XM series amps are really good amps...I have a few in my stash and used one of the 6 channel XM-C2000's in my Ranger for years powering the entire system including (2) MTX Blue Thunder 10's and it was pretty incredible for a 30x6 amp. The sub channel had to be putting out nearly 100x2. I'll slap one on the bench soon and test RMS output.

If I didn't mention it before, I'm diggin' the budget built. These are my favorite as they take more creativity, not more $$...


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

bigdwiz said:


> Yeah, gotta love the old school amps requiring external x-overs! I want to do a complete system using a single old school 2ch amp in tri-mode operation...that would be pretty cool, although not the most efficient, but it could impress those guys with the "1000 watt" Boss amps by using an Orion 225 HCCA or Phoenix Gold MPS-2240 "50 watt" amp for a complete system...
> 
> ---


Back in the day, I ran a whole system off of a PG MPS-2240....had a 12" sub in a bandpass enclosure


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I know many people did this back in the day, just difficult to do nowadays, especially with most subs now requiring MUCHO power just to push them.

I have one of the PG XVR-12 "5-way" passive x-over network's that could run the entire system (w/ the MPS-2240 or 225 HCCA)...hmmm, sounds like a challenge!

Sorry OP for going a little off topic from your build!


----------



## UnderFire (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool truck, love the budget build


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

i remember the days off having a punch 45 run everything.


remember the Infinity passive xover set up they used to have? one big grey box.

i like the MTX subs i've owned. thier amps have been hit and miss for me over the years, but the subs are ok.


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

My kinda build. 

I like the itemization w/what you paid for them. It'd be nice if other builds did the same.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

i'm sure most don't want to know what's been paid...


i'll have to say the simplicity and price has made this one of my more satisfying projects.


----------



## Carbomb3750 (Sep 11, 2011)

Cant knock the old MTX stuff. I cant say the same for the new stuff they make. Its getting harder to find the old stuff tho.


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

stills said:


> i'm sure most don't want to know what's been paid...
> 
> 
> i'll have to say the simplicity and price has made this one of my more satisfying projects.


Good point. 

I remember way back when I used to read Car Audio mags, they would always list system price and hours spent on installation. Found it interesting, kinda like football stats or something.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

couldn't get the wiring situated to my liking. 
swapped in an old yamaha 4ch i had.
this ***** sound nice!


















i have a mtx blue thunder 8'' (a newer one tsk)i may try next.
i'd like two 8's sealed or a single dvc 10''.


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Love the budget build! I have a 92 Ranger reg cab as well. Not a lot of room behind the seats to work with but sure plays loud for a small space.

You have a nice collection of old school amps!


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Great build!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

The poor ranger's been neglected for too long. 

Still got the Hamburg in dash and the Clarion6.5's. I pulled my sub out for the room. Using a blaupunkt pa275 to power the coaxials. Love the tri path blau's, wish I had a few more. 

Picked up an Alpine mrp- m350 mono amp for free. 

Think I'm going to try to use a single 8" as my sub. I'm trying to take up less space than my old 10" box

Option one is a odd ball I picked up. Supposedly this was a prototype for Sundown's second series of subs. The E series I believe. Used it years ago and it did ok in my impala. It pops at full tilt. Think I runs out of pole piece before anything else. Never seen a basket like it before. Think I'm going to have to go ported with it. 



Option two is a little mtx blue thunder 8 which I'm sure won't have near the output, but is more flexible. And I'm sure I can find another cheap & use two.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Thinking about widebands and maybe a center channel

I got a cheap fuzion crossover on eBay for @ $8. It do bandpass midrange. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B005DLACQS/ref=nosim/viglink28293-20

I've also already have some Dayton Audio RS150-4 6". The aluminum cone version. Swap back in one of my yamaha YPA-700's or find another 4 channel.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

One of my Clarion's bit the dust for some reason, so

My mounting depth is only @ 2 3/16. 
With a half inch spacer I can fit the dayton 6" I have. 
My concern is they have an open type voiice coil like the Clarion's did. Using a phase plug instead of a tweeter. Everything gets very dusty in my truck. I wonder if trash getting in my voice coil didn't kill my coaxis' and will/ when will it kill my Dayton's. Maybe I'll put some grille cloth over my door panel opening to shield it. 

Now I've got to dig up some tweeters or widebands.

Bandpass crossover I got for. $8.50




Dayton's


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I ordered a peerless 830893 2" for my center channel. 
Peerless 830983 2" Full Range Woofer





My initial thought was youse my center AC vent for the speaker. After taking apart the vent, I think I'm going to use the blocked off part to the left of the vent. The center insert just pops out. I think I can fab up a little enclosure and grill for the space. 




Cut some spacers for my mids out of some cheap mdf I had that happened to be the right thickness


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

sub'd 

budget projects FTW


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

yo.. that Cosby pic is hilarious!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Headunit: $150
Rfq5000 got in a trade don't remember what
Crossover: $8.50
Front amp: unless I find another 4channel, I'm going to use a yamaha YPA-700. I got a pair for @ 80 iirc. So call it $40
Sub amp: alpine mrp-m350 got it free
1 peerless 2": $25
2 dayton 6": <$20 nib on eBay
1 8" sub: traded for some separates I had @$40 in
Power wires I've had over twenty years so who knows. 
2 schoche rca's from wallmarket: @$20

Dats $303.50. 


Shreefiddy


Gotta build a new sub enclosure, mount center chan, figure out how to arrange amps & processors, tune....


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Waiting for my tweeter with my dash apart, so I cleans up my wiring. 
Gotta figure out how to fit two amps, two processors, and a subwoofer back here. I wonder if I shouldn't just get two 6.5 subwoofer and put them in the factory rear locations? Maybe some peerless SLS. I can fit a fairly big enclosure behind the factory panels. Maybe I could port them. Hmmm.... Then I could actually use the rear out on my rfq5000. Maybe use a four channel amp for front & rear with a tiny amp for my peerless 2". 
That said I could do anything with no sub enclosure in the way. Lol dare me to put a seperate cheap amp for every channel. Dare, dare!




Got them kimber cables son! Now I need a mess of short ones, which they'll never have instore.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't fit an enclosure in the corners in the factory location. Not if I want any low end extension. Think I'm going to do two small enclosures on either end, with amp & processors in the middle. I've got two yamaha YPA-700's I'm going to use. 

Option 1: 

One 4 channel bridged to my mids
One 4 channel bridged to my subs
One small 2 ch for my 2" tweeter

Option 2:
One 4 channel running my mids & highs in 4 channel mode
One 4 channel bridged to the subs

My amps are 35x4 / 70x2 while they are sturdy Japanese made amps, I don't have a ton of power. 

Option one offers more power, but adds another small amp. 
Option two less power to mids, but simpler.

Decisions, decisions


----------



## I'm not new (Feb 14, 2015)

About the dust and your midranges, have you considered gluing a piece of grille cloth( or in keeping with the theme of the build, scrap black t-shirt ) to the backside of the speaker grilles. You could also put some closed cell foam around the perimeter of the Dayton's, that would compress tightly against the door panels when installed.

It wouldn't bee 100%, but it should cut down on the dust.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I may do that eventually. I think I'm going to play with the Dayton's a while to see if I like them before I go any further. I plan to make a cover for my 2", I'll probably tackle them at the same time. 

Right now I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to port two little .3ft3 boxes. 

I'm probably going to have to invest in a newer, larger power & ground cables. Maybe some cheap 4ga.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Damn this things smaller than I thought! Bueno




Little vented spider made me giggle.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

U get the idea. Not sure if I want to build a little enclosure out of wood or sheet metal.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I love this build. looks pretty good for a basic (and cheap!) install


----------



## I'm not new (Feb 14, 2015)

Large diameter drinking straw for a port? Maybe multiple?


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm not new said:


> Large diameter drinking straw for a port? Maybe multiple?


Man, don't encourage my madness!


----------



## I'm not new (Feb 14, 2015)

stills said:


> Man, don't encourage my madness!


I try. I have too many ideas and not enough ability. I love spit balling ideas though. :laugh:


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Made a little sheet metal box.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Angled the peerless so it fires toward the center of the truck. Put the Blau back in. Think I'm going to just put in one amp and just use my mids & highs for a minute. Who knows how long I'll be without subwoofery, unless I use something I've already got. 



Might try to bend a mesh grille for the center channel. Initially I was thinking cloth, I think a hard grille would look better. Need to paint my little box black.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Plastidipped


----------



## d-jack (Jul 30, 2015)

I love this a true budget build that isnt totally ghetto.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

You played less than 20 dollars for two new dayton 6" ??!?!? 

Sent from my HTC_PO582 using Tapatalk


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Iirc they were listed wrong on eBay. Think I paid $18 for them a few years ago. These are the old aluminum cone version.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

stills said:


> Gotta figure out how to fit two amps, two processors, and a subwoofer back here. I wonder if I shouldn't just get two 6.5 subwoofer and put them in the factory rear locations? Maybe some peerless SLS. I can fit a fairly big enclosure behind the factory panels. Maybe I could port them. Hmmm.... Then I could actually use the rear out on my rfq5000. Maybe use a four channel amp for front & rear with a tiny amp for my peerless 2".
> That said I could do anything with no sub enclosure in the way. Lol dare me to put a seperate cheap amp for every channel. Dare, dare!


Here is some inspiration for you!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you like the Polks?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Man that truck brings back memories. My dad had an '87 single cab long bed with the 4cyl and 5 speed. Was blue. Bought new and someone ran a red light and t-boned him and flipped it over upsidedown in '90. He crawled out and walked away. The roof for whatever reason didn't cave very much and saved his live. Wasn't much older than I am now. Then bought a '90 ext cab short bed with the V-6 and auto trans. Was silver. That truck got the piss worked out of it and was flat wore out when he traded it in in '97 with 130k on it. He pulled a big 19' aluminum v-hull Spectrum aluminum bowrider pleasure boat with an 85hp Force on it. When he bought the boat in '90 he pulled it with the 4cyl. What he was able to do with his two Ranger's was simply amazing and I take my big land sled with nearly 400hp for granted.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

stills said:


> Do you like the Polks?


Yes! They sound way better than the 2 Lanzar 15's I had. I just built the Polk box 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Man that truck brings back memories. My dad had an '87 single cab long bed with the 4cyl and 5 speed. Was blue. Bought new and someone ran a red light and t-boned him and flipped it over upsidedown in '90. He crawled out and walked away. The roof for whatever reason didn't cave very much and saved his live. Wasn't much older than I am now. Then bought a '90 ext cab short bed with the V-6 and auto trans. Was silver. That truck got the piss worked out of it and was flat wore out when he traded it in in '97 with 130k on it. He pulled a big 19' aluminum v-hull Spectrum aluminum bowrider pleasure boat with an 85hp Force on it. When he bought the boat in '90 he pulled it with the 4cyl. What he was able to do with his two Ranger's was simply amazing and I take my big land sled with nearly 400hp for granted.


I had a 96 XLT SuperCab w/a 2005 3.0 V6 that I put in before the F150.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

More inspirational Ranger pics. Four 6.5" Audiobahn AMD60Q's in a BP4. A Kicker 08S15L74 in a BPH.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

I even ran the Audiobahn BP4 in the F150 for a couple of weeks! It POUNDS!!!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Put in an old Phoenix gold breaker I've had for 20yrs. Had to break off the corner to fit in my trans am. 

Man I wish this was an extended cab! Seems like all newer full size come with a ton of room behind the seats. Im trying to talk my neighbor out a 4x4 bronco II. It's about an'88-'89


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Ain't gonna lie. This thread got me back into doing some car audio a few years ago. 

Started off with a $350 budget. Blacked out. Now I don't know what happened. LOL


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, I saw your $1500 system in the 1996 thread. I need to upgrade to some components too!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

LaserSVT said:


> Ain't gonna lie. This thread got me back into doing some car audio a few years ago.
> 
> Started off with a $350 budget. Blacked out. Now I don't know what happened. LOL


Hey don't blame me for your bad habits!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Rfq5000 on/off switch, now in ashtray. 

Big thanks to ErinH for the rfq set up disc. I'm constantly surprised by the generosity & desire to help the other guy out on this forum. That's a good thing!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

In the glove compartment it goes. 

Couldn't get the cable to clear the sliding ashtray assembly. It's a multi- pin that comes straight out the rear of the controller.

Tried some different mounting positions for my components. Dam space is tight. Ever notice how amps never look very big until you actually try to put them in car?


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Blowing through my vintage wire stash




Spaghetti junction II


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesomeness... My $8.50 crossover is just a paperweight. Lights up, but no signal on any channel. Gotta love the fleabay. If something's too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Maaaan, my rfq5000 doesn't work either apparently. Unit lights up, the controller doesn't. The signals very weak, but it is present. 
Really need to run new bigger power & ground cables. 
Don't have time to tinker. Think I'll just bride the yamaha to the Dayton's and ride.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

New game plan: grabbed an alpine mrp-t406 from the pawn shop for $30. Don't you love buying a used amp and the gain's already maxed out for you. ?

Mrp-m350 for hump. Got it for free


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Blaupunkt hamburg cd70
Alpine mrp-t406 --------> dayton reference rs-150s
Alpine Mrp-m350 --------> mtx thunder 5000 10"

A .6cuft sealed box. While my box doesn't take up much leg room, I feel I can do better. I'm considering raising my seats a little to fit my amps underneath. 

Need tweeters of some sort. I may buy another peerless 2". Mount them in the doors above the Dayton's.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh boy, I sees a 3 way set up in this build up front. I guess that's all there is though is up front?

Nice man!


----------



## cadaver1 (Oct 12, 2015)

yours is one of the few installs i actually pay attention to on a regular basis. like what youre doin.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Put Ol' faithful back in. 
The Dayton's are pretty good so far. My only knock is the little Alpine has a fixed crossover at 80hz. I usually go higher.


----------



## cadaver1 (Oct 12, 2015)

stills said:


> Put Ol' faithful back in.
> The Dayton's are pretty good so far. My only knock is the little Alpine has a fixed crossover at 80hz. I usually go higher.


Just put a capacitor inline. PE has 100HZ 12db for under $6. or if you have another crossover?


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I've got one or two lying around. I'm trying to keep it as simple as I can. 
Haven't touched my EQ yet, I may be able to twerk something.


----------



## cadaver1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Capacitor or crossover? Capacitor is pretty simple. No lines to run. Get a bipolar one if you have it, and run it inline to the positive of your mid.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I've got a couple active crossovers and a few misc. caps and coils. I'll have to check what values I have. I plan on rebuilding the crossovers in a set of old Coral home speakers I have. I may just get some for the truck when I have time to tackle them.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Time to replace my mtx 10". The sub works fine and provides more SPL thAn I need. It's in a generic truck box. .6ft sealed. By custom fitting an enclosure I can keep the same volume and gain a few inches of leg room with a few inches between my sub(s) and the seat back. 

Got a new toy from a forum member:



Polk 8" mm2084
Qts - .6 
Polk suggests a .3ft sealed box. That gives a qtc of 1.053. F3 is 58hz
Limited Modeling says a slightly larger enclosure lowers the qtc some. f3 drops to the low 50's with a .5ft sealed. I even tried a small bandpass (@.5ft) I can keep the f3 but gain about 11db @ 90hz

I think my most logical course is to build a sealed box a little under .5ft put the polk in it unfinished and find another 8" which shouldn't be too hard. Bust another hole in it, finish it, and ride out. I've got a few bands of EQ I can throw at them and a subsonic filter. I think I can prop it up on the low end.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

I vote BP4!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I only looked at doing one about .25 ft per side. I think I can shrink the sealed side some and enlarge the ported some. Might get a little lower.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Got some new 4ish guage wire.

Decided on a .6 ft ported box.
One eight tuned to around 40. 
If and when I find another, two eights isobaric tuned to 33hz should give me a f3 around 30. Same box.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

New tweets:
Tang Band 25-1744S 1" Ceramic Dome Tweeter!

New 5 channel:
MB Quart NA710.5 Nautical Series 360W 5-Channel Marine Amplifier

In the mail!


----------



## cadaver1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hell's yeah. Keep at it, it's looking good. But, beware of mission creep, there is no such thing as a "low-budget" install after a while. I'm trying to swap stuff from car to car instead of buying new stuff:laugh:


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, I've really had to talk myself out of going deeper into my pockets lately, just to reach some level of completion.


I figure I'll try the mb quart, if I don't like it, I'll swap and and $ for the newer NVX 5 channel. 
I couldn't find any of the better NVX tweeters in stock, so I'm gonna try the cheaper Tang Bang. I should be able to get down to 1500- 2k hz range.


----------



## cadaver1 (Oct 12, 2015)

I know what you mean. I've gotten to a point with my truck that I was able to talk myself out of an eq. Now I need to talk myself into using the 6" for the door. I really want some 6x9 midbass, but I've got fiberglass and the ability (not to make it look good, just to make it.) I need to truly look at the situation rationally. Poop...


----------



## cadaver1 (Oct 12, 2015)

At least my sub is figured out and the armrest goes up and down again!


----------



## Jim85IROC (Jun 8, 2005)

This has been a fun read. I absolutely love low budget builds! They're always the most fun.

This thread has inspired me to post a budget stereo that I did in my wife's Camry a number of years ago.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I had an 85 iroc. Red on red, 305tpi/auto


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a Polk 8 inch momo in a sealed enclosure years ago running off a jl 250/1 and it was great. Wish I hadn't got rid of it


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I've got an enclosure thrown together. .6ft tuned to @40hz. Unfortunately I've only gotten to listen to it for about 10 minutes. Still on the search for another one as well.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## cadaver1 (Oct 12, 2015)

mmmmmmmmmm, teh secks has arrived


----------



## stills_* (Mar 5, 2018)

$20 alpine gas station parking lot edition. I’ve lost a lot of EQ switching over. I’ve been having intermittent rca noise, so I switched he’d units.


----------

